# CW-X Men's 3/4 Insulator Expert Tight $49



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2009)

I know some folks swear by this stuff. I was searching around to find a deal on them and everyone only seemed to have them at $97. 

I found a deal here, not sure how long it will last ... they also randomly gave me 10% off the order. Seems they are the online presence of Pinnacle Ski and Sport in Stowe.

http://www.skiessentials.com/browse.cfm/4,2301.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2009)

That is a pretty good deal.  I've looked at those.  Is the 'conditioning' Web really just a gimmick though?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a first for me, so I'll report back when I get to use them.


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

I used the CW-X Stabilyx tights all last winter for skiing and every time I run. They do make a difference. Definitely helps with delaying muscle fatigue and the support around my knees with the Stabilyx is similar to what I get from the Cho-Pat dual strap brace I have. They're pricey, but I think the CW-X tights are worth it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in, thanks for the link.  I wanted to get a new pair of baselayer pants anyway.  Gonna do the customer pickup option since I'm gonna be in Stowe next week anyway.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2009)

i really like the 3/4 length.. but don't want to pay so much for them.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

That's a killer deal, very tempting...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2009)

How long are the 3/4 lenght? Just under the knee? 

I have the regular version of these. My wife bought a pair and swore by them. She then got me a pair for Christmas last year or the year before. I really like them. They really do a nice job of holding your knees and thighs..if I'm making any damn sense whatsoever. I really like them and wear them whenever I ski.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2009)

can anyone offer some feedback on sizing?  do they run small, large?  i didn't notice any sizing info in that link.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> can anyone offer some feedback on sizing?  do they run small, large?  i didn't notice any sizing info in that link.



I just checked Backcountry.com for the size (don't feel bad about it, they've gotten plenty of my money), which seems to be done by weight. XL is for 200lbs +


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

They will look like there is no way they will ever possibly fit you when you get them--they will. They're supportive so you want them snug. But the weight sizing chart is pretty accurate.

As for 3/4 length, mine fall maybe 3" or so below the knee. Definitely above the boot.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 28, 2009)

Now I'm not sure if I should go with the full-length or the 3/4 length...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Now I'm not sure if I should go with the full-length or the 3/4 length...



3/4 it keeps shit from bunching up in or on top of your boots.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I just checked Backcountry.com for the size (don't feel bad about it, they've gotten plenty of my money), which seems to be done by weight. XL is for 200lbs +



hmmm.  i'm only 5'7".  the medium would be ideal for height...  but i am at the high end of the weight scale for a large.  what to do...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2009)

little cheaper but not my size.. will keep looking for something similar.

http://www.snowshack.com/detail/SNW+HH-01913+2XL_Helly+Hansen+Men's+Base+Layer+3/4+Pant+Black


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> little cheaper but not my size.. will keep looking for something similar.
> 
> http://www.snowshack.com/detail/SNW+HH-01913+2XL_Helly+Hansen+Men's+Base+Layer+3/4+Pant+Black



I want to try the cw-x support style. Plenty of 3/4 base layers out there.


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> hmmm.  i'm only 5'7".  the medium would be ideal for height...  but i am at the high end of the weight scale for a large.  what to do...



Go with weight. I had the same concern and was afraid it would be a problem but it really hasn't been.

BTW, full-length is so tight that I could not bunch them up outside my boots and you really don't want them in your boots. Just an FYI for anyone considering...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a little odd...I know.... With the full length, I just leave them where they fall...just above my ankles and boot over them. Sounds silly? Yeah. But it works because they're pretty darn tight (not uncomfortable) and don't bunch up on me. I tried rolling them up, but that just caused a huge amount of tighness over my calf.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the full length and just bunch them up above the boot. After the first day the cuff stretched out and I don't notice it at all.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 29, 2009)

The price looks to be back up to $85 .  

I don't know if the tights work, but they sure make me feel sexy .  The 3/4 length would be perfect, as I'm always folding the bottoms up to keep them out of my boots.


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 29, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> hmmm.  i'm only 5'7".  the medium would be ideal for height...  but i am at the high end of the weight scale for a large.  what to do...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2009)

powbmps said:


> The price looks to be back up to $85 .
> 
> I don't know if the tights work, but they sure make me feel sexy .  The 3/4 length would be perfect, as I'm always folding the bottoms up to keep them out of my boots.



Still says $49 for me ... did you look in the right place?

http://www.skiessentials.com/browse.cfm/4,2301.html


----------



## powbmps (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks!  I must have clicked on one of the other links in this thread.



wa-loaf said:


> Still says $49 for me ... did you look in the right place?
> 
> http://www.skiessentials.com/browse.cfm/4,2301.html


----------



## Glenn (Dec 30, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Thanks!  I must have clicked on one of the other links in this thread.




You're AV  delivers. LOL!   :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2009)

Kudos for the sizing table trtaylor...
Glenn, Two options that I often have to take as well...
1) Some online dealers(backcountry.com...etc) _*only*_ stock the standard sizings, so it often takes a little hunting.
2) Often...most materials can be cut and resewn to shorten...keeping the calf width normal without the folding(ie constriction)...?
*Often finding a wide elastic material to sew onto the ends of the legs makes them more comfortable as well...in addition to preserving the shortened/cut ends, making it all possible.
$.01


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope I'm not jinxing myself...

I've actually had really good luck with tucking these into my boots. They're tight enough, so the don't bunch up or deform during the day. There's nothing worse than something bunched in your boot....you feel it every turn you make. Anyways, I'm able to pull my ski socks over them and I'm good to go.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 31, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Kudos for the sizing table trtaylor...
> Glenn, Two options that I often have to take as well...
> 1) Some online dealers(backcountry.com...etc) _*only*_ stock the standard sizings, so it often takes a little hunting.
> 2) Often...most materials can be cut and resewn to shorten...keeping the calf width normal without the folding(ie constriction)...?
> ...



That's why the 3/4 length is good, no need for any alterations or bunching. More companies are offering these now.

I haven't gotten a shipping notice from them yet. Gonna call this morning to see what's up ...


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2009)

Have never tried but think it's a definite purchase.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 3, 2010)

I just picked my up at Pinnacle Ski.  The XL fits me good.  Gonna use them tomorrow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I just picked my up at Pinnacle Ski.  The XL fits me good.  Gonna use them tomorrow.



Please report back.  I am on the fence on this purchase.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Please report back.  I am on the fence on this purchase.



I'm not so happy with them. I need the XL because I'm 5'9" and 200+. This makes them long on me and they won't stay in position properly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> hmmm.  i'm only 5'7".  the medium would be ideal for height...  but i am at the high end of the weight scale for a large.  what to do...



Medium will definitely be too tight.


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm not so happy with them. I need the XL because I'm 5'9" and 200+. This makes them long on me and they won't stay in position properly.



I'm short for mine, too, but they still are better than without. I know it's funny for you guys, but you can pull up the waist higher than you normally wear your pants. Will help support your back then, too.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2010)

I have these http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/CW-X-Stabilyx-Tight-Mens/CWX0039M.html?CMP_ID=PD_GOO001&CP=Google&CMP=KNC-Google&mv_pc=r101&gcid=S2000x134&keyword=&s_kwcid=TC|5484|cw%20x%20mens%20stabilyx%20tights||S|b|4850926005(got them off of SAC last spring). I'm 5-8 and 180 lbs and got the smalls and they fit me perfect. FYI these things are suppose to fit fairly tight and as Sev said earlier they will look real small until you put them on.


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I have these http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/CW-X-Stabilyx-Tight-Mens/CWX0039M.html?CMP_ID=PD_GOO001&CP=Google&CMP=KNC-Google&mv_pc=r101&gcid=S2000x134&keyword=&s_kwcid=TC|5484|cw%20x%20mens%20stabilyx%20tights||S|b|4850926005(got them off of SAC last spring). I'm 5-8 and 180 lbs and got the smalls and they fit me perfect. FYI these things are suppose to fit fairly tight and as Sev said earlier they will look real small until you put them on.


That's a point, too. If you're having a hard time getting them to stay in place, they just might be too big in the size you ordered.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2010)

severine said:


> That's a point, too. If you're having a hard time getting them to stay in place, they just might be too big in the size you ordered.



I got the insulated ones so they are heavier than the standard ones. I pull them up as far as I can and I still need to pull up slack to get the knees in the correct spot. I think I just need to loose weight and get smaller ones! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2010)

well based on this feedback i should try to squeeze my ass in a M.  but of course they don't have a M on that link.... :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> well based on this feedback i should try to squeeze my ass in a M.  but of course they don't have a M on that link.... :-(



I wouldn't go bigger than M for you. Just watch Tramdock and SAC, I paid $21 for mine last Feb and from looking at the link I posted they still have a lot in stock.


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I got the insulated ones so they are heavier than the standard ones. I pull them up as far as I can and I still need to pull up slack to get the knees in the correct spot. I think I just need to loose weight and get smaller ones! :lol:


Not such a bad problem to be not-fat-enough for the size you bought.  Though after paying $10 for shipping, sucks to send them back. 

Mine are starting to wear out after frequent use and I don't want to buy new ones until I'm in the next smaller size.

ETA: BTW, here's an easier to read chart from backcountry.com on sizing:
http://www.backcountry.com/store/si...WX0033&pg_id=100000113&subcat_id=36&cat_id=12


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Not such a bad problem to be not-fat-enough for the size you bought.  Though after paying $10 for shipping, sucks to send them back.
> 
> Mine are starting to wear out after frequent use and I don't want to buy new ones until I'm in the next smaller size.
> 
> ...



No, too fat and too short. These insulated ones are not as stretchy as you guys are describing for yours.


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> No, too fat and too short. These insulated ones are not as stretchy as you guys are describing for yours.


Never said mine were really stretchy; I can't pull up the cuffs on my full-length ones like Jeff can. I feel like a sausage wearing them, too. But they do help, even if the knees aren't always lined up perfectly. 

You're 5'9" and in the XL? Yeah, that's probably not helping. I'm only short by a bit more than an inch for the size I'm in. 

If you guys can get the sizing to work out, though, it'll be worth it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> No, too fat and too short. These insulated ones are not as stretchy as you guys are describing for yours.



Shall we start posting pics for reference?


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Shall we start posting pics for reference?



I'm game for looking at pics of you guys in your CW-X.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2010)

severine said:


> Never said mine were really stretchy; I can't pull up the cuffs on my full-length ones like Jeff can.



Mine are pretty stretchy, they look like they would fit an 8 year old before I put them on!


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Mine are pretty stretchy, they look like they would fit an 8 year old before I put them on!


They're stretchy enough for me to get into them, but I think I'm pretty close to the limit in stretchiness once I'm in them.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm game for looking at pics of you guys in your CW-X.



Hasn't Grassi already modeled his long underwear for you in the lodge somewehere?


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Hasn't Grassi already modeled his long underwear for you in the lodge somewehere?



:lol: Oh yeah! Forgot about that! At Sundown last year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(You guys know I'm kidding, right!)


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Hasn't Grassi already modeled his long underwear for you in the lodge somewehere?



You should have seen the scene in the bar with Brian, Shannon, and the guy who runs racing....  I know Brian gave me the WTF look? :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Well they kept me warm enough out there today.  15F out with 20+mph winds at the summit.  As to their "conditioning" effects, well the jury is still out on that one.  My legs aren't as sore as I though they would be, but I was skiing really well today.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2010)

I used mine for the first time tonight too.  I was worried they would be too insulated for normal use for me, but they were way less insulated than I thought they would be.  I normally use lightweight synthetic bottoms at the most under my uninsulated ski pants and these felt about the same warmth wise.  The fit seemed pretty good for me, if anything they are a little too short, the bottom of the legs were creeping up into my knee a bit.

Still not sure about the conditioning effects, I was exactly charging hard for the 2 hours I was out, so it's hard to say.


----------



## kbuzz (Jan 11, 2010)

My two cents after trying them for a pretty hard weak out west is that the do work-somewhat.  The waist pull and lining up with the knee thing is a bit of a drag.  

Id be interested in opinions on the cwx v skins.  Whether they are worth the 100 bucks is a value question that is probably an individual choice


----------



## Sky (Jan 17, 2010)

So erraaahhhh....you looking at this as inner-wear.....or race-league outer-wear?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump.  I picked up second pair of these at Pinnacle, while I was at Stowe.  Still $49.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Bump.  I picked up second pair of these at Pinnacle, while I was at Stowe.  Still $49.



$49 is a steal! You should start buying them up and shipping them out for AZers.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

It appears they only have XL left on their web site, but they have free shipping!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It appears they only have XL left on their web site, but they have free shipping!



i don't pay for base layers, i win them :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i don't pay for base layers, i win them :razz:



Is that what you won for the third place finish?

Saturday I wore my CW-X with a pair of fleece pajama bottoms over them and snow pants and was sweating pretty good.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Is that what you won for the third place finish?



yup, a pair of burton mid-weight pants.


----------



## severine (Jan 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i don't pay for base layers, i win them :razz:


...from someone named skidmarks. I think I'll pass. 


o3jeff said:


> Saturday I wore my CW-X with a pair of fleece pajama bottoms over them and snow pants and was sweating pretty good.


Trying to be like the cool kids? Will you be heading to the mall in your pajama bottoms next? 

I had my CW-X 3/4 Stabilyx + a pair of insulated running tights + non-insulated ski pants. Seemed redundant but it worked pretty well.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Bump.  I picked up second pair of these at Pinnacle, while I was at Stowe.  Still $49.



Thanks, you just relieved my wallet of another $49...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, you just relieved my wallet of another $49...



Anytime.  I'm still not sold on the stability/conditioning nature of the CWX gear, but it's 3/4 length and pretty damn warm.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Anytime.  I'm still not sold on the stability/conditioning nature of the CWX gear, but it's 3/4 length and pretty damn warm.



Same here.  I'm not sure I'd say they were super warm, but they get the job done.  I've used them from pretty cold days all the way to warm spring days.  If I were skiing this morning in the sub-zero temps I'd probably put another layer over them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Same here.  I'm not sure I'd say they were super warm, but they get the job done.  I've used them from pretty cold days all the way to warm spring days.  If I were skiing this morning in the sub-zero temps I'd probably put another layer over them.



Over the weekend, I was using another layer over them.  That's practical, but adds to the waistline


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2011)

$60, still not bad.

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10803467


----------

